# Flushing Question



## wikkedsun (May 1, 2007)

ive got like two more weeks until my harvest i was wondering has anyone flushed with pineapple juice and water. or like malasis on top of the soil then water?? its supposed to improve taste and smell. if anyone has any prior knowledge id like to hear from u


----------



## stunzeed (May 1, 2007)

wikkedsun said:
			
		

> ive got like two more weeks until my harvest i was wondering has anyone flushed with pineapple juice and water. or like malasis on top of the soil then water?? its supposed to improve taste and smell. if anyone has any prior knowledge id like to hear from u


 
I heard at my local hydro store that molasses helps work kinda like Botannicare "Sweet" but I dont remember if it was sulferized or non sulferized molasses. As for Pineapple juice I doubt it but I hope Im wrong!!!

Stunzeed..


----------



## drfting07 (May 1, 2007)

Black Strap Mollasis is what most growers use.


----------

